# Overhead Storage Rack recommendations



## imported_joeyg

Overhead Storage Rack recommendations 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm interested in installing some overhead "loft style" steel storage racks in my garage and have been looking at various different companies regarding the different products they offer. I've settled on a 4' x 8' rack with a capacity in and around 600lbs. 

Can anyone post reviews on companies they've used or which ones are recommended.

I've looked at the following companies:

http://www.tuffrax.com/

http://www.monsterrax.com/

http://www.saferacks.com/

http://www.onrax.com/

http://www.overheadshelf.com/index.html

http://www.americangaragesupply.com/...-48-x96-1.html

Any preferances among the forum members.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## havasu

I personally think I would make my own if I really felt the need to have an open storage loft. Being 6'2", everyone of them are just head bangers and I just don't like all my stuff visible to all who look inside my garage. 

View attachment 003.jpg


----------



## Deek281

Joe, 
Here's an idea if you  have the time and money to look into it. Look into warehouse auctions or industrial auctions. I work in an industrial environment and see the company discard and sell off heavy duty shelving and racks all the time.  Drives me nuts, because they'd rather scrap the stuff then sell or give away some of the usable pieces to employees. Oh, well. Just a suggestion. 
The racks that I work around are extremely heavy duty. We are talking load capacity of 3800lbs PER SHELF.  No, thats not a type-o. thats almost two tons per shelf. And we usually have 4 levels of shelving per rack.


----------



## imported_joeyg

Hi Deek, that's sounds like an option to explore. Those would be the kinds of shelves that would rival those in Costco and the likes of Home Depot.


----------



## garageracks

Hi Joe,
I bought some overhead garage racks from overheadshelf.com a few months ago.  I got to talk to the owner directly about installation and what I needed for my garage.  I ordered them off his website and there was free shipping.  I couldn't believe it.  The best part (other than free shipping) was that they have installation videos on the website and instructions you can print off.  It really helps guide you through what you have to do.  I am pretty happy with my garage racks and am planning on buying a couple more for my dad for father's day and helping him install them.


----------



## joseph_MGS

Topp Rax is sturdier than the $200 cost co racks and is rated for 1,000 LBS... I was impressed when the rack designer actually jumped up and down on it to show how sturdy is:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19Kckibz87E
(advance to time 4:07 to see him walk across racks ... topp rax is the last one he tests)

For tall guys (like our 6'2" friend), how about putting the rack over the hood of your car? You can preserve all your walking space and not knock your head on the rack. Alternatively, you could install one above where you put your lawn mower / snow thrower / wheel barrel (the stuff on the floor that can't put elsewhere)... the space above these floor items is wasted. So put shelving over them.


----------



## havasu

I like the concept of the racks that could be hung from the ceiling. What I don't like if how is makes a garage look cluttered, as well as how dusty the items inside get.


----------



## imported_joeyg

Sorry for so long for an update.

Forgot I didn't post this.

I settled on the 8? x 4? Safe Rack Ceiling storage unit in the gun metal grey.

The rack looks great in the garage & holds a ton of stuff.

I wanted it in a different location but it had to go where it could be safely hung with no chance of failure. 

View attachment IMG-20140909-00268.jpg


View attachment IMG-20140909-00269.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wish I had headroom like you do, I'd have a lift in there. Rack looks sweet.


----------



## imported_joeyg

Thanks man.


----------



## joseph_MGS

i like the gun metal gray color

did you run into any problems with gaps between the decking?


----------



## imported_joeyg

joseph_MGS said:


> i like the gun metal gray color
> 
> did you run into any problems with gaps between the decking?



No, none at all.


----------



## IanWilliams

Garage storage has always been a problem for me. Over-bonnet storage units make use of the unused space in garage by providing extra storage right above the bonnet of your car. It also look beautiful.


----------

